# Falling off perch; acting very 'blah'



## mimi522 (Apr 6, 2013)

Spike is 6 1/2 yrs old and has fallen off of his perch a couple times. I think it's happening while he's asleep or falling asleep. While I've never been looking at him when he falls, I've noticed that he hunches over sometimes when sleeping, with his head way down. A couple of months ago, he fell from his upper perch and began screaming like crazy! I ran over and one of his wings was stuck up in the air and his head was turned towards the wing. I was able to pick him up and put him on the floor and within a minute or so, he straightened out, but then walked sideways for a few feet, then stopped and just stared at me for a while. He was definitely stunned and I finally went over to him and he got up on my hand. I sat down and petted his head a bit, but then he didn't want me touching him anymore.
Now, he's fallen off the perch in the past, like when a hawk swoops down in the yard (his cage is not directly in front of the window, but he can see outside). These latest falls are not because of big bad birdies outside.

Also, he's been tucking his head in his wing while he sleeps. This began a few months ago, and he's not as active as he used to be. I've attributed it to the fact that he spends his days in the house with my mother, who is elderly and not very active either. Spike was much more active when my father was alive and my mom was more mobile.

I can see in his eyes that he doesn't feel well. Sometimes he can barely keep those little peepers open!

I took him to the vet for his annual checkup, and she cleared the white stuff out of his nostrils, which I was hoping would make him feel better. I explained his behavior and she seemed concerned when I told her of the head-tucking and the falling, and suggested that I give him one drop of Vitamin E every week. She told me to get the E gel caps and squeeze one drop into his mouth. Well, that was a painful experience (for me), so she gave me some very small syringes to try. I will be doing that this weekend.

I've also noticed that his wing feathers are not growing anymore! Ever since I've had him (got him at 6 months old), his wings have needed to be clipped every 4 months. The last time they needed it was almost a year ago!

Whew! I'm sure I left something out, but those are the major points. Has anyone experienced any of these things with their tiels? I'm so worried about him....he's my little buddy and I want him to feel better. I'm planning on taking him for blood work on Monday, because I want to know if something is wrong with him so we can help him, if possible. Thanks for reading my long tale and sorry it was so long!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad your taking him to get tests done. I'm a little surprised tests weren't done at your initial visit- at least a gram stain? And did the vet say what the white stuff in his nostrils was? I'm also not familiar with giving a bird Vitamin E like that. If your vet isn't avian certified, I might look for a vet in your area that is. I hope you're tiel is better soon.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

How did the vet visit go?


----------

